# Messing with filters



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

What do you think?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I like the picture, a bit different to the average "watch shot".

What fillter have you used? Can you post the same shot with out the filter?

MIKE..


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

This is the original:










I used a high contrast filter.

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

HOLIDAY SNAPS


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Justin,

Thats quite nice, would look good in a brochure. You have the thing that I lack, an artistic eye, all my shots are what I call encyclopedic...ie all detail and absolutely nothing artistic!!

Nice one

Ericp

Coincidence, Tewksbury, Gloucestershire is just 15 miles up the road from me.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger,

Where do you live ?

I live in Tewkesbury. GLOS, but visited Tewksbury MA last week.

Cheers.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Eric,

I live just west of Stroud, on the way towards M5 J13

Roger


----------

